# IBS and anal sphincter muscle - please help



## rinaxx (Feb 9, 2011)

After I defecate, I have to wipe a lot, and really deep, too. I need to know if this causes damage to the anal sphincter muscle/makes it weaker in the future. There is usually some small amount of blood on the tissue.Also, does anal sex further damage the sphincter? I heard that it does, but I also heard that if it is stretched, it gets stronger. How likely is it that I'll end up with a weak sphincter? I just don't want that to happen.Thanks.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

ouch not sure about this one, but sounds painful, have you had any treatment from the doctors or hospital, i too also cant go to toilet unless force and i bleed to, how comes you are doing stuff to your anal area,


----------



## rinaxx (Feb 9, 2011)

debbie38london said:


> ouch not sure about this one, but sounds painful, have you had any treatment from the doctors or hospital, i too also cant go to toilet unless force and i bleed to, how comes you are doing stuff to your anal area,


I haven't had any treatment. It actually is not painful, but that's why I'm not sure if there will be any damage or weakening of the muscles. I am afraid of developing fecal incontinence or in general a weaker anal sphincter. There is minimal blood on tissues when I wipe but it doesn't hurt much, but I have extreme OCD about cleanliness which is why I need to wipe a lot, but I don't know if it will damage the sphincter. I don't actually have anal sex but I asked because the wiping gets really deep, and just to be safe to make sure it's okay I'm equating it to anal sex.Also is it possible to do damage without any pain? Because I usually don't feel pain. Sometimes afterward, but never during.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Making your bowel movements a bit softer might help with the pain making it easier to go. Adding some more fruits and vegetables for their soluble fibre content, particularly fruits like prunes, pears, plums etc are all good. However, I usually find if I add to many fruits my bowel movements are soft but I still can't get them out so you need to balance it with insoluble fibre. Otherwise an osmotic laxative such as laxative such as lactulose or Miralax / Movicol might work to make it softer and both of these are pretty mild. I worry sometimes that being so constipated for so long has left me unable to push anything out on my own, I too get the pain after a bowel movement, not before or during.


----------



## rinaxx (Feb 9, 2011)

em_t said:


> Making your bowel movements a bit softer might help with the pain making it easier to go. Adding some more fruits and vegetables for their soluble fibre content, particularly fruits like prunes, pears, plums etc are all good. However, I usually find if I add to many fruits my bowel movements are soft but I still can't get them out so you need to balance it with insoluble fibre. Otherwise an osmotic laxative such as laxative such as lactulose or Miralax / Movicol might work to make it softer and both of these are pretty mild. I worry sometimes that being so constipated for so long has left me unable to push anything out on my own, I too get the pain after a bowel movement, not before or during.


Thanks, I actually have more pain when the movement is soft though, like when it is soft but difficult to get out. There is always a sharp burning sensation with the diarrhea, but I can deal with constipation, it never really hurts.Mostly I am concerned about the strength of the sphincter though. Is it possible for it to be damaged, or does it heal itself or cope with anything, like difficult, frequent movements and a lot of deep wiping?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

rinaxx said:


> Thanks, I actually have more pain when the movement is soft though, like when it is soft but difficult to get out. There is always a sharp burning sensation with the diarrhea, but I can deal with constipation, it never really hurts.Mostly I am concerned about the strength of the sphincter though. Is it possible for it to be damaged, or does it heal itself or cope with anything, like difficult, frequent movements and a lot of deep wiping?


I don't have any knowledge about long-term issues with anal sex. But I will ask: when you are wiping, are you going past the anal ring? It should be fairly easy to wipe about 1/2-1 inch deep but past that there is a really tight ring that will grip whatever you put in there and wiping past this wouldn't be very easy... if you aren't passing this you are probably not doing any damage. Sounds like you might have an internal hemorrhoid with the blood and the burning. The blood could also just be from wiping too much.


----------



## rinaxx (Feb 9, 2011)

PD85 said:


> I don't have any knowledge about long-term issues with anal sex. But I will ask: when you are wiping, are you going past the anal ring? It should be fairly easy to wipe about 1/2-1 inch deep but past that there is a really tight ring that will grip whatever you put in there and wiping past this wouldn't be very easy... if you aren't passing this you are probably not doing any damage. Sounds like you might have an internal hemorrhoid with the blood and the burning. The blood could also just be from wiping too much.


I am not sure exactly how deep it is. It isn't deep to the point of pain, but still it felt pretty deep. I'm not sure if I caused any damage. I'm pretty sure the blood is from wiping because that blood and the stinging pain is mostly on the outside, and there is only blood on the toilet paper. I'm not sure if there can be damage without immediate pain, but I do also feel a kind of soreness that is deeper. Will it heal by itself and will there be damage to the muscle?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

rinaxx said:


> I am not sure exactly how deep it is. It isn't deep to the point of pain, but still it felt pretty deep. I'm not sure if I caused any damage. I'm pretty sure the blood is from wiping because that blood and the stinging pain is mostly on the outside, and there is only blood on the toilet paper. I'm not sure if there can be damage without immediate pain, but I do also feel a kind of soreness that is deeper. Will it heal by itself and will there be damage to the muscle?


Well with something the size of a finger, there probably wont be a lot of pain. The burning and stinging (do you get itching?) on the outside is very characteristic of hemorrhoids and other irritation from wiping. I speak from experience







. Your body will always try heal itself granted there isn't an underlying issue preventing the healing. You're not shoving anything huge in there or with any resistance and unless you're really dilating the ring multiple times a day to wipe then you won't experience any incontinence. You can always try lubing up a finger and seeing what it's like to stick it in the pooper... could be a good learning experience lol. Older men should have a doctor do this fairly often to check for prostate cancer, so it's safe, but still be careful.My favorite thing to cure hemorrhoids is metamucil. I don't like how it makes my stools, but 3-5 days on it and my hemorrhoids are long gone. It could be worth trying in your instance.


----------



## rinaxx (Feb 9, 2011)

PD85 said:


> Well with something the size of a finger, there probably wont be a lot of pain. The burning and stinging (do you get itching?) on the outside is very characteristic of hemorrhoids and other irritation from wiping. I speak from experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of, I may have been going too deep and it is multiple times a day because I have to go like 4 - 5 times a day. And this has been going on for several months. If I start wiping a lot more lightly, will any damage be healed? Even if I went too deep or stretched it way too much? I'm really scared of damage or incontinence...if I stop doing it roughly will it heal and if I did any damage will the sphincter strengthen itself back up again?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

rinaxx said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, I may have been going too deep and it is multiple times a day because I have to go like 4 - 5 times a day. And this has been going on for several months. If I start wiping a lot more lightly, will any damage be healed? Even if I went too deep or stretched it way too much? I'm really scared of damage or incontinence...if I stop doing it roughly will it heal and if I did any damage will the sphincter strengthen itself back up again?


Well, you should figure out what you're doing first and then worry about the consequences after. People have anal sex for years and don't have problems. A few people eventually will. It doesn't sound like to me like you're actually going past the anal ring, because you would definitely know if you were. If you are, it's not something you should be doing multiple times per day. Even if you aren't, it doesn't sound like what you're doing is good. Blood out of the rectum is never good. I would guess that some of your problems are hemorrhoid related. Have you tried a fiber supplement before?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't think you should be wiping "inside" at all. If you have to enter yourself to wipe, then you truly have ocd issues that should be addressed. Cleanliness is something that our bodies are pretty good at, internally. External cleansing can be taken care of with moistened wipes, perhaps lotion on a tissue if you are chafed. Certainly, you can damage something if you get too vigorous--sexually or otherwise. Take care if it hurts, even later, not to do it again. Blood should always be brought to the doctors' attention, being truthful about what activity could have contributed to causing/making it worse. With ibs, we already have enough problems without cause more. Our bodies are fantastic at healing, but be careful to not abuse yourself--it's the only body you have and resiliency has limits.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i have issues with cleanliness as well. i also use a tissue to clean the inside. how long do you do it btw?do you use imodium?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------

